# My giant asian mantis enclosure



## Mantidguy (Dec 8, 2020)

This is my mantis enclosure tell me what you think. 

http://imgur.com/a/hraCkQu


----------



## MantisMart (Dec 9, 2020)

looks great. As long as the paper towel covered the WHOLE lid. Mantids tend to pick out the worst spots to molt just to make us angry. Usually they molt on the lid though.


----------



## Mantidguy (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes its on the whole lid. I really like the look of the enclosure.


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Dec 9, 2020)

Yeah I really like it as well. Have you thought of plastic window screen or tulle fabric at least to make it more permanent (and safe) than paper towel?


----------



## Mantidguy (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes I was about to head out to Walmart to get the plastic window screen and a hot glue gun to put this together.



Mantid-Tim said:


> Have you thought of plastic window screen or tulle fabric at least to make it more permanent (and safe) than paper towel?


----------

